# Just for kicks



## WyrdMystic (Nov 2, 2012)

A light hearted break from the norm. 

Create and post a title for a spoof - it can be a spoof of anything, but the title has to be for a sci-fi fantasy. No prizes, only the warm fuzzy feeling you get from making other people laugh!

If it's an obscure reference, explain so the plebs like me can laugh with you 

Other than that, no other requirements beyond the title, but feel free to add anything to your own or anyone else's post that will make people laugh so hard they soil themselves be it story, a blurb or tag-line!

Example - 

Scry Hard - High above the city, a team of halfling mages has seized a floating castle, taken hostages and declared war. One witch has managed to escape. A drunken hag hiding somewhere inside. She's oblivious, intoxicated... and the only chance anyone has got.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 6, 2012)

*JOHN CRAPPER.*

(Spoof of the dismal John Carter. Probably would've done better at the box office if that was his name.)


----------



## WyrdMystic (Nov 6, 2012)

Reaver said:


> *JOHN CRAPPER.*
> 
> (Spoof of the dismal John Carter. Probably would've done better at the box office if that was his name.)



Too true. 10 minutes in I switched off. I watched something else, I think. My brain died a little that night.

*Things to do in Elfland when you're dead*

*Weekend at Hogwart's*? That could be funny. 3 wannabe wizards running around after an animated corpse - oh wait. Too much like the original


----------



## Ireth (Nov 6, 2012)

*The Boy Who Cried Orc* - pretty self-explanatory, I think. XD


----------



## Penpilot (Nov 6, 2012)

Dar Wars

Dar, the royal son of a king who was stolen from the womb of the queen by the command of vicious high-priest sorcerer Maax. A poor villager saves Dar from being sacrificed and raises him as his own, teaching Dar how to fight and witnessing the boy's ability to telepathically communicate with animals.

Their happiness is destroyed when their village is attacked by the evil Jun horde, a race of fanatic beast-like warriors controlled by Maax. Dar, the only survivor of the attack, vows revenge and journeys to his father's former kingdom to destroy Maax.

(the above is edited from the wikipedia entry)


----------



## Ireth (Nov 6, 2012)

*Dwarfeo and Elfiet* - Shakespeare's classic story of star-crossed lovers, with dwarves and elves replacing the Montagues and Capulets.

*The Merry Werewolves of Windsor*

*Elvenking Lear*


----------



## Jess A (Nov 7, 2012)

*Prince of Persian Cats*

A flea-bitten but incredibly cute alley cat is adopted into a royal Persian cat household after showing bravery in the face of a slobbering, mangy dog. The royal household make sure his face is artificially squashed so he looks like a Persian cat and thus above all the other lowborn fleabags. Many cans of tuna and dirty litter trays later, the alley cat is exiled after the death of the Persian cat King who choked on a fish bone. And thus the adventure begins.


----------



## WyrdMystic (Nov 7, 2012)

Ireth said:


> *Elvenking Lear*



I like that.

*Dwarfello?*


----------



## WyrdMystic (Nov 7, 2012)

*Indiana Jones and the Half Blood Prince*

Now that’s a story worth telling!

*Mage Against the Machine*

*Elfin Almighty*


----------



## Chilari (Nov 7, 2012)

*Game of Porcelain Thrones* - managers from several different branches of a chain of toilet stores vie for control, ultimately hoping to become the new CEO of the company.

That was awful. I apologise.

*Wight Club* - the first rule of Wight Club is you don't talk about the Witch-Kings of Angmar. Guess what the second rule is?

*Steampunk Orange*?


----------



## WyrdMystic (Nov 7, 2012)

Chilari said:


> *Game of Porcelain Thrones* - managers from several different branches of a chain of toilet stores vie for control, ultimately hoping to become the new CEO of the company.
> 
> That was awful. I apologise.



West & Ross Waste Management Solutions



Chilari said:


> *Wight Club* - the first rule of Wight Club is you don't talk about the Witch-Kings of Angmar. Guess what the second rule is?



YOU DON'T TALK ABOUT THE WITCH-KINGS OF ANGMAR!!


----------

